# 2017 Archery Shoots



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone have information for upcoming shoots in 2017? I know that Tooele will hold it's annual shoot in January, Usually around the 3rd weekend of the month. Anyone know the date and other pertinent information? Vernal holds one generally the 1st weekend of March. There are others, but these are my favorite. If anyone knows of upcoming shoots in 2017, please post so I can put them on my calendar. 

Thanks


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Ditto 
I would like to know the same


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am finding out when they will be on the UBA website.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Tagging this for future reference.

I usually start practicing with archery after the snows have melted and the rains have stopped.

I need to find a new archery club too since moving here in September from out of state.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We have updated the UBA calendar with all of the 2017 dates that we know of.
http://www.utahbowmen.org/UBA-event-calendar


----------

